# Women Bashing



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

In the beginning, God created earth and rested. 
Then God created man and rested. 
Then God created woman. Since then, neither God nor man has rested.

Why do men die before their wives? 
They want to.

Do you know the punishment for bigamy? Two mothers-in-law.

Young Son: Is it true, Dad, I heard that in some parts of Africa a man doesn't know his wife until he marries her? 
Dad: That happens in every country, son.

The most effective way to remember your wife´s birthday is to forget it once.

First guy (proudly): "My wife´s an angel! 
Second guy: "You´re lucky, mine´s still alive."

Then there was a man who said, "I never knew what real
happiness was until I got married; and then it was too late."

A little boy asked his father, "Daddy, how much does it cost to get married?" 
The father replied, "I don´t know son, I'm still paying!"

Marriage is a 3-ring circus: 
Engagement ring, wedding ring, and suffering.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## jkm308 (Aug 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Puts me off ever getting married reading all these jokes


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:

Reminds me of the only anniversary I have ever forgot - My 25th


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bugger I am getting married in 6 weeks :lol:


----------

